
Porn Site Says PayPal Ban Will Hurt More Than 100k Performers - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-14/porn-site-says-paypal-ban-will-hurt-more-than-100-000-performers
======
dang
Main thread is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21538460](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21538460)

------
saagarjha
I'm curious why the site isn't mentioned in the title…

